# Best Kangaroo takes



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

witch one is best?

cheers,

Marcos
Help in Australia


----------



## nick.baker56 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow Nice one, where did take this picture, I just move here in Australia, and i wanna see this beautiful creature by my self


----------



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi,
I'm happy you enjoy, go to Cardinia Rservoir, it is in Melbourne, you need to drive there and go close to the sunrset like go between 4 and 5PM, bring some food, and be prepared to see these guys, it's really amazing.

Let me know when you go, I'll be happy to hear that you liked.

Cheers

Marcos
Help on Australia



nick.baker56 said:


> Wow Nice one, where did take this picture, I just move here in Australia, and i wanna see this beautiful creature by my self


----------



## basketmen (Mar 18, 2011)

haha i like kangoroo, so cute

what kind animals are they actually?


----------



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

They are Eastern Grey Kangaroo I guess, but anyway they are fantastic


----------



## rayeric (Dec 23, 2010)

*Kangaroo takes*

Really nice pictures of Kangaroos.....


----------



## Kirie (Mar 29, 2011)

I like them both... the first because of the interesting lighting / perspective, and the second because you can actually see the roo!


----------



## Alio (May 3, 2011)

Love the one taken in the sunset!


----------



## WilliamJoseph (Sep 13, 2011)

*Kangaroooooooos*

The sunset pic is gr8 and also the one taken in closeup, Would love to see them in reality, I hope they are harmless as I can see them all running out in the open and in some videos have seen them in the road too


----------



## hukelly02 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey marcossupra What a great Pic For Our national animal.


----------



## heather25098 (Dec 11, 2011)

both one is nice and loved the both but still the first one seems better.


----------



## wkd_lil_law (Sep 2, 2009)

The first one is koolest, crop it down and a little touch on the contract maybe? 

HAHAHA at the laidback kangaroo!

Law x


----------



## jaxon28 (Apr 16, 2012)

The first one is best for background like a desktop wallpaper while I love the 2nd one because it's amazing such moment was captured.


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

coathanger007 said:


> Like the first one too.
> Here's one I took....laidback


..Hi thats a lovely photo of a kangaroo,i have one here i take this photo when me and my fiancee had a road trip to Canberra
Oh noooooooooo,!why i can't upload the photo,its failed...huhuhu


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

I can´t see the picture, Sorry,


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I like this photos of wallaby the baby and kangaroos the big one..


----------



## Erin Nock (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice picture. I love kangaroo.


----------



## Erin Nock (Jan 28, 2013)

not only national animal but also most innocent animal. everybody bind to love.


----------



## egykangaroo (Jun 17, 2013)

i love kangoroo


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

rebeccadang said:


> So fantastic! Kangaroo almost are friendly and need to be protected


Actually they don't need to be protected because we have them in abundance. On outback properties sometimes they are culled as there are too many and they have become a nuisance.

We Also kill them to eat them as well Quite delicious.

If u meet a real wild one, out in the bush, don't assume it's a friendly one like at the zoos because they dam kill u with their claws and their tail.


----------



## Chillers (Jul 16, 2013)

I got this by pure chance. Kangaroo Photobomb.


----------



## Gatito (Mar 23, 2015)

I cant see any photo  , is that because I am a new member?


----------



## Gatito (Mar 23, 2015)

Now I can  ! awesome pic


----------



## jaheen100 (Dec 5, 2016)

ahaaa so so so cute.


----------

